# Digital Clock



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 25, 2009)

Standard Time


----------



## Yuray (Dec 25, 2009)

Fantastic...:2thumbs:


----------



## SoSo (Dec 26, 2009)

reminds me of the joke how many men does it take to change a roll of toilet paper, don't know, it's never happened:lol:


----------

